# Heaven and **** - Jack MkV



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Hey Friends,

Just finished a new slingshot, here is the material list:

- 6.0mm Ally Core
- 0.8mm black fulcanfiber spacer
- 6.4mm Blue, Black and White Kirinite &
- ~7mm Bubinga Front
- 6.4mm Red, Black and Gray Kirinite &
- ~7mm African Padouk Back
- 2.0mm Ally Spacer
- 6.4mm Purple and Black Kirinite Swell

Sanded to 800 Grit, finished with Hardwaxoil and a handpolish!
Working with Kirinite is kinda funny but it is a crazy material!! It has a light pearl like effect and is really beautiful! Sadly it is pretty expensive for my taste but i like it very much!

Here are some building pictures ..

































and the final sling!



























Banded up with double 2040 tubes and a leon13 pouch!
Thank you so much for watching! I love this sling!! Hope you like it too! 
Jack


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cooooooooooooool!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lots of class! I love the design and the color combination. :bowdown: Great skills too. B)


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Sweeeet dude, well done.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

How does the kirinite bond? Does it behave like a wood or a plastic ? Great work!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the shape and wicked cool color effects with all that different material. Great work man


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How do you guys do this ? I can barely tie my shoes correctly and you guys are turning slingshots into art work !

Very, very nice.

wll


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice work, good looking SS! Smart selection of material and sesign, absolutely no reason why it should not be an excellent shooter!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Superb work, I love the aluminum/wood/synthetic materials selected for this frame and the color combination.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Yup, she is beautiful.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jack Thats a beauty so cool 
More more more ;-)
Cheers


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Wow Guys you make me blush haha!! Thank you SOOOO much!!!

@BCLuxor: It can be worked pretty much like wood, for bonding i took uhu endfest 300! it has tented to melt on my scrollsaw, but it pretty easy to sand and it feels gorgeous!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is amazing how something that starts off so "ugly" can be turned into something beautiful by excellent craftsmanship. Very good job!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, that is a beauty.

But the bad thing -- 5 minutes ago kirinite was not on my mind at all. Now here I am researching where to get it, how to work it, color options.

One interesting thing I read in multiple places is that the more you polish kirinite the better it grips. Amazing!


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahoj,

ja beeindruckend ...

gut gemacht!!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome! A cool combo of materials and a nice shape! Great work my friend!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

I cant thank you guys enough!! You're all awesome!! I hope that i can see my german fellows pretty soon 

You make me really proud!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Feakin' WOW!! Seriously WOW! That's a slingshot that I could never shot for fear of for hit. Hang it on a wall...under glass...with a full time security guard. Keep it secret, keep it safe.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very nice slingshot, your craft is amazing.

jazz


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey my dear!

What's this ?

I mean: what IS this, huh?

Meaning: Are you supposed to mess up
slingshot heaven? - And are you supposed
to lie?.. And don't say "No!" all the time..

Maaan! Better get yourself a vault!
Treasure keeping is serious business!!

.. Crazy!! - That's what you are!

..without any warning..

..!

Maaaaan!



Be


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW .............. I'm speechless.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

What a piece of jewelry. I take my hat off to you!

All the best

Luke


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Hahaha thank you all so much!!! This is a crazy feedback!! I think i have to build some more, this feedback is addictive 

But TSM, she is made for shooting haha  i will present her and wield her proudly 

Hey Bem, nooooo 
thank you all guys!!!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

You spent a lot of time and thought on this project and it paid off with a most original material composition albeit a very nice ergonomic shooter you'll have for life. It's good to see young people interested in good things...so many aren't. Gracias por este hermosa obra.

chuck


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

thank you so much for the kind words chuck, great that you like her 

slingshots are one very beautiful thing, we have so much awesome craftsmen and inspiration here, i'm glad and thankful that i can participate in this community and to recieve SUCH a feedback for my work.. it's impossible to discribe, i mean i started off 1 1/2 years ago with nothing but a antique dremel fronm my grandpa, a plate of multiplex and no woodworking experience 

its pretty amazing to see what i can do with my hands!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very very very nice dude! Great work  lovin' it.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

wow btoon, thank you so much! awesomeness that you like her!


----------

